# Canine compulsive disorder gene identified



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

> *Canine compulsive disorder gene identified*
> Posted On: January 7, 2010 - 7:10pm
> 
> WORCESTER, Mass. – A collaboration between the University of Massachusetts Medical School, the Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts University and the Broad Institute at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology has identified a genetic locus on canine chromosome 7 which coincides with an increased risk of obsessive compulsive disorder (OCD) susceptibility. The findings, published in the January 2010 edition of Molecular Psychiatry, suggest that particular genetic proteins may possibly influence central nervous system development and increase the risk of OCD.
> ...


http://www.sciencecodex.com/canine_compulsive_disorder_gene_identified


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh. They found the gene for Alcoholism, Addicition, Depression years ago. they are no closer to finding a cure than they were in 1935 when A.A. was invented. Finding a Gene is like finding one sock in the wash.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

That is just too true!

The important sentence of the article to me is, _"The neural cadherin-2 gene, CDH2, is an especially attractive candidate disease gene as it is involved in mediating presynaptic to postsynaptic neuronal junction adhesion, neuronal axon outgrowth and guidance in the central nervous system during development when critical brain nerve networks are established."_

This confirms the "environmental" influence is important in establishing the phenotype, so that 'selection' can never reliably proof against the genotype.

It's my opinion, that the same gene will probably be found beneficial and strongly linked to some of the elements _we select for_ in given type of temperament.


----------

